# Laparotomy with extensive enterolysis sbo, incisional hernia and paratomal hernia



## laura_clffrd@yahoo.com (Mar 21, 2012)

1. Mid-line laparotomy with extensive enterolysis and resolution of mid small bowel obstruction
2. Repair of left lower quadrant abdominal incisional hernia w/ mesh
3. Repair of right sided parastomal hernia with dissection of distal colon and resiting and new descending colon colestomy in the left upper quadrant.

Suggestions? thanks!


----------

